# Double Standards Relating to Male and Female Sexuality



## Lensherr (Aug 9, 2017)

Videos like the ones above got me thinking about this topic and why these double standards exist. I've noticed this before whenever the media gets in a outrage over a female movie or video game character wearing a skimpy outfit (which I'd go as far as to liken to slut shaming), yet raises no such concerns about male characters going shirtless. Why is this okay:



Spoiler












but this isn't?:



Spoiler



https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/2f/c6/0b/2fc60bf2aa87fa4a128eb5eb8ed3e60a--character-portraits-pretty-girls.jpg



There's also a lot of shaming directed towards men about how they express their sexuality, particularly towards other women. They're discouraged from being overly flirtatious, because that's seen as harassment, and anything that passes a certain threshold of aggressiveness is seen as dangerous and sexist. Meanwhile, women have no such constraints placed around their behavior.

Why do these exist? My theory is that is has to do with the normalization of feminist rhetoric in our culture, where the stereotypes that they cultivated about men are allowed to be propagated without consequence in the service of making women feel safer. I'd really like to hear you guys' thoughts though.


----------



## nad7155 (Aug 9, 2017)

Lensherr said:


> I'd really like to hear you guys' thoughts though.



Who the fuck cares?

This shit will always be around.

But I like the fact that you made a well written, coherent post.


----------



## Mysterious Capitalist (Aug 10, 2017)

Because feminism had a century to become a movement taken seriously by the majority, while MRAs are part of a relatively newborn movement and are still in the actively mocked stage of its existence (and the current membership doesn't help the public image they have). There's also a lot of ignorance and misconception about the latter as a concept, rather than a movement: while almost any woman would define herself as a feminist by default (just because now it's synonym with "I want rights"), very very few men would define themselves MRAs, or just preoccupy themselves with their rights in general. I find that men tend to accept the status quo (less reproductive rights and so on) more easily, at least socially. Why that is, I don't know. I guess they are content enough with their social privileges, generally.

It is also seen as a stigma for a man to preoccupy himself with this "personal rights" stuff instead of just being a manly man that provides for his family and damn everything else. In fact, adversity is encouraged so that it may be dealt with in a manly way, so that you may be seen as reliable and resourceful.

All this just to say that feminism is a lobbying force much stronger than any individual MRA could ever hope to be in the near future, so feminist ideals are more easily propagated in popular culture, even if they are as shortsighted and biased as they are. We also recently peaked a leftist social paradigm, so feminist values were in full force until recently.

Of course, I could be deeply wrong: feel free to correct me if that's the case. I'm no sociologist (or anywhere near learned in this stuff), I just find the topic fascinating.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 10, 2017)

penises dicks vaginas cunts sluts whores dudes wangs whatever


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 10, 2017)

Men and women are different. I'm sorry, but they are. So, some of the double standards (male vs female nudity) _should _exist. The other, feminist ones aren't problems because they're unevenly applied but because they erode the traditional sexual mores/gender roles required for healthy societies. Remember what happened to the Romans when they embraced degeneracy?


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Aug 10, 2017)

I think part of it is because some people won't accept that male and female sexualities are different.

In general, aside from personality traits, from what I've seen men like in women youthful and healthy good looks while women like in men is status (Including perceived status such as height) and healthy good looks.

So that leads to some older women feeling a bit bitter about men being attracted to younger women instead of them since it's impossible for them to become younger while men aren't too upset about status since they can work towards improving their status and like fat positivity activists you get people who try and shame others into changing what they find attractive which doesn't work since in that case most people want to date someone of a healthy weight.

(But it's not universal so you get men marrying older women and women who are lawyers marrying male office clerks but it's definitely not the norm)


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 10, 2017)

Terrorist said:


> Men and women are different.



Are you a white male?  If so, your statement is sexist and you are a vile thought criminal.

If you're female, though, you're completely allowed to say that men and women are different, and specifically that men are all violent, evil rapists.


----------



## escapegoat (Aug 10, 2017)

Your example is kind of off. Wolverine is not shirtless for women to get ladyboners over. 

You need like... half naked Zac Efron in a chick flick.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 10, 2017)

Terrorist said:


> Remember what happened to the Romans when they embraced degeneracy?



Weren't they a Christian nation by the time they fell though?


----------



## councilman les whinen (Aug 10, 2017)

I stopped giving a fuck about this whole debate when the reboot of Baywatch was about shirtless faggots and not well endowed women, because apparently there's a shortage of well endowed women in Hollywood due to the fact that everyone is a shirtless faggot now.


----------



## friedshrimp (Aug 16, 2017)

Well at least I can tell that the one of "guy sleeps around and he's treated like a cad" has its roots in history. The upper class families/royalty had often these arranged marriages of their children with children of other wealthy families. The guy could not be interested in the girl and could have a mistress, but it's rather hard for the woman to do so bc she could easily get pregnant, and if she sired a bastard then there'd be problems of inheritance from the true born heir and the like.

Now if this idea is still perpetrated around even if bastards don't have any threat nowadays that's probably due to this line of thought being propagated since the old days or the like.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 16, 2017)

friedshrimp said:


> Well at least I can tell that the one of "guy sleeps around and he's treated like a cad" has its roots in history. The upper class families/royalty had often these arranged marriages of their children with children of other wealthy families. The guy could not be interested in the girl and could have a mistress, but it's rather hard for the woman to do so bc she could easily get pregnant, and if she sired a bastard then there'd be problems of inheritance from the true born heir and the like.
> 
> Now if this idea is still perpetrated around even if bastards don't have any threat nowadays that's probably due to this line of thought being propagated since the old days or the like.



Cuckoldry is probably the only reason it took as long as it did for all of Europe's royal lines to be as inbred as an Appalachian trailer park.


----------



## nad7155 (Aug 16, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> penises dicks vaginas cunts sluts whores dudes wangs whatever



So, you collect 'em all?


----------



## vertexwindi (Aug 17, 2017)

I see complaining sometimes about women who have lots of sex being called sluts and men who have lots of sex being called studs. Maybe it's me but I don't care how much sex you have unless you shove it in everyone's face, in which case I think you're a slut anyway, regardless of gender.


----------



## Steve Mayers (Aug 17, 2017)

Virginity is another double standard women who are virgins and remain virgins well into their 20s or even 30s are generally seen as pure and just waiting for the "right" man. Meanwhile men who are virgins past a certain age are sign as failures. Men are often ashamed of this or even became very angry over this like Elliot Rodger. 

But in regards to the number of partners men who sleep with lots of women are viewed as "studs". Men often boast and exaggerate about their sexual "conquests". Where as women are who've slept with more than a couple of men are expected to be ashamed of the fact that they've had so many partners. 

Though in my opinion one of this really matters. The fact of the matter is who you sleep with is nobodies business but your own. And people shouldn't judge you for the choices you make regarding your sex life (Outside of rape, bestiality, and pedophilia but that's a whole different topic).


----------



## BurningPewter (Aug 17, 2017)

I think with progressive, sjw people slut and stud is reversed. Men who sleep around are childish and sleazy, women are liberated and plucky


----------



## oldTireWater (Aug 19, 2017)

Q: Why is pig-pussy pork?
A: That's just the way it is.

The answer applies to any other question about society and sexuality as well.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 19, 2017)

Terrorist said:


> Remember what happened to the Romans when they embraced degeneracy?



The fall of the Roman Empire was clearly due to them sexing around too much. Coercing all the bordering tribal barbarians who already hated their fucking guts into becoming the vast majority of their military had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Tennis Monkey (Aug 19, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Coercing all the bordering tribal barbarians who already hated their fucking guts into becoming the vast majority of their military had nothing to do with it.


I always thought it was more that the barbarian mercenaries decided they liked being Romans so much, they could do it better than the people who hired them, but in any case no-one really believes the fall of the Roman empire was due to sexual depravity nowadays.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 20, 2017)

Tennis Monkey said:


> I always thought it was more that the barbarian mercenaries decided they liked being Romans so much, they could do it better than the people who hired them, but in any case no-one really believes the fall of the Roman empire was due to sexual depravity nowadays.



More that the 'mercenaries' weren't 'hired' so much as just neighbours and client tribes who had the choice of being a military buffer and recruitment pool for Rome, or having the legion cruise in and burn everything they owned and kill or enslave them all and then give the same offer to whichever tribe came in and took over the land they used to live on. The second it looked like Rome might be weak enough not to be able to do that anymore, all the foederati tribes turned on them and started carving great chunks out of the Empire because _of course they did_, and all the barbarians serving as legionaries defected to their own people because _of course they fucking did_. It turns out that forcing reluctant foreigners to become the backbone of your military under threat of genocide is actually a really shit idea.


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 20, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> The fall of the Roman Empire was clearly due to them sexing around too much. Coercing all the bordering tribal barbarians who already hated their fucking guts into becoming the vast majority of their military had nothing to do with it.



because i totally meant it that way, that buttsex was the sole thing to bring down an entire empire

of course it wasn't, but buttsex was the symptom of the cultural deadening of the empire. there was no strong culture to defend against the barbarians, since the elites valued cummies and hedonism more than good governance. 

ever wonder how those stupid barbarians were able to subsume the clearly more advanced roman culture in europe for centuries? because that culture was already dead.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 21, 2017)

Terrorist said:


> because i totally meant it that way, that buttsex was the sole thing to bring down an entire empire
> 
> of course it wasn't, but buttsex was the symptom of the cultural deadening of the empire. there was no strong culture to defend against the barbarians, since the elites valued cummies and hedonism more than good governance.
> 
> ever wonder how those stupid barbarians were able to subsume the clearly more advanced roman culture in europe for centuries? because that culture was already dead.



The barbarians were sisterfucking heathens who enjoyed cuckery and had trap faggot sorcerers and they paid for magical spells with buttsex, so...


----------



## Dysnomia (Aug 21, 2017)

BurningPewter said:


> I think with progressive, sjw people slut and stud is reversed. Men who sleep around are childish and sleazy, women are liberated and plucky



Unless it's in a video game.  There's definitely an issue with "Real life slut shaming=bad. Virtual slut shaming=good." It seems kind of bizarre to me because then your liberation gets robbed of representation.

I think that things have changed somewhat. Unfortunately most of the people shouting sex positive are insane SJWs. And that doesn't help progress much.


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 21, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> The barbarians were sisterfucking heathens who enjoyed cuckery and had trap faggot sorcerers and they paid for magical spells with buttsex, so...



fags went in the bog tho

doesn't matter. they still fucked up the romans pretty good bc they were hardened warriors who made up most of the army and took advantage of a weak rome. christianity eventually beat the buttsex out of them

damn son why do you love butt piracy so much, shit is just blatantly never good for a society


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 21, 2017)

Terrorist said:


> damn son why do you love butt piracy so much, shit is just blatantly never good for a society



Tell that to the spartans. A man who grows up taking full-width fears nothing.


----------

